# Rich Franklin Signature Request :]



## TanyaJade

Thanks to everyone in advance who attempts this!

Image: http://westchesterbuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Rich-Franklin.jpg

Colors: Blue/Navy and Gray

Text:
Rich Franklin,
American Fighter


----------



## TanyaJade

Anyone?


----------



## Toxic

I would love to help you out but I have been super swamped and haven't been able to help anyone out in months.


----------



## TanyaJade

You're amazing Toxic.

But is there anything I can do to motivate you?


----------



## M.C

I'd do it but I don't have the patience to cut out images anymore.

If someone else would cut it or found a different render I'd do it. I only do photoshop work with pre-cut images now lol.


----------



## Rusty

Noone wants to help anyone else around here anymore


----------



## M.C

People help, it's just the guys who do Photoshop are either too busy like Toxic, or like me who don't touch Photoshop in regards to MMA anymore.

In all honesty, cutting renders is 100% of the reason I don't do MMA fighters anymore in Photoshop, if I do any work in that program it's with pure images, or images that are already cut.

I'm sure someone will come do it if this thread keeps bumped.


----------



## TanyaJade

Honestly I don't even mind if the image is cut or not.


----------



## M.C

Let me see what I can do without cutting it (cutting it allows for a vastly superior amount of options/styles to make a sig out of).


----------



## M.C

How is this?


----------



## TanyaJade

I LOVE it!


----------



## M.C

Cool, enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------

